# Searching for a Dallas, Texas support group.



## Elenaya (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know of one? I don't have a car.. so if it's outside of downtown dallas, I'd have to take a train...


----------



## Wayfarer (Nov 7, 2008)

http://shyness.meetup.com/cities/us/tx/dallas/

http://www.anxietypanic.com/texas.htm

<3


----------



## airjones45 (Jul 15, 2016)

Is there a group from Houston

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------

